# A must have for my shop



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Those are great for tuneing up tenons.


----------



## Chinitorama (May 14, 2009)

You get nice presents Chris!

-J.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

deke,

Try Lie-Nielsen router planes to make sure dados are at a consistent depth. I have their little one and use it on all dados and it works great. Not real expensive either. I have never gotten the shoulder plane as I have the rabbet block plane which will do what a shoulder plane can do and also do what a block plane will do as well.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I haven't brought myself to spend the money for the shoulder planes like this yet. I have some wooden ones, but I really prefer the way the metal planes adjust. I have been looking at both Lie Nielsen and the Veritas. This one if base on the old Record shoulder plan of the same number. I though the Lie Nielsen was expensive till I saw what an old Record plane will run. Anyway, good review. Thanks for submitting.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

The LN shoulder planes are a good value for the money if you expect to be using them for the next 20 years. Unless you get a complete dud (very, very rare and they will make it right for you) it works out of the box, holds a decent edge on the blade and just works.

As to truing dado depth, get a router plane. Dado depth is almost always referenced to the wood surface and that forms the reference face for the router plane. Router planes are also very good for truing tenons within limits of size unless you build an axillary base for the router plane or do other tricks.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought this same plane a couple of years ago, and consider it my favorite tool of all time. I use it a lot, but sometimes I just like to hold it & look at it. Sorta like if I was married to Angelina Jolie…


----------

